# West Lancs Sunday 7th September



## peterlav (May 8, 2014)

Spotted on Golf Empire, Â£45 for 36 holes!!! Unfortunately only open to h/caps 3-10

Sent my application form today, can't believe the price as its Â£110 per round of a weekend normally

Anyone fancy it?


----------



## Val (May 8, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Spotted on Golf Empire, Â£45 for 36 holes!!! Unfortunately only open to h/caps 3-10

Sent my application form today, can't believe the price as its Â£110 per round of a weekend normally

Anyone fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

I'd have played but will be in the sunshine state golfing then


----------



## NWJocko (May 8, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Spotted on Golf Empire, Â£45 for 36 holes!!! Unfortunately only open to h/caps 3-10

Sent my application form today, can't believe the price as its Â£110 per round of a weekend normally

Anyone fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

I mind Liverbirdie mentioning this last year....

Could well be interested, will double check the dates. Good value though and I enjoyed the course


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I mind Liverbirdie mentioning this last year....

Could well be interested, will double check the dates. Good value though and I enjoyed the course
		
Click to expand...

I fancy it each and every year ian, but then the fixtures come out and normally have the reds playing at home that weekend, so dont want to commit.

I phoned them up the other year and was told that the sec doesn't ballot it until early August.

The fixtures are out in June normally, so if kind may well apply. If you do now, no probs, as i think the tee times may be drawn anyway, so we wouldn't necessarily be drawn together.

Its called the Ted jarman, isn't it?


----------



## peterlav (May 8, 2014)

Aye, it's called the Ted Jarman, closing date for entries is August 18th and limited to 72 players. Not too sure if it's the 72 lowest handicaps to enter by the closing date, or if it's first come first served till 72 places have gone?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I fancy it each and every year ian, but then the fixtures come out and normally have the reds playing at home that weekend, so dont want to commit.

I phoned them up the other year and was told that the sec doesn't ballot it until early August.

The fixtures are out in June normally, so if kind may well apply. If you do now, no probs, as i think the tee times may be drawn anyway, so we wouldn't necessarily be drawn together.

Its called the Ted jarman, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

International weekend this year LB England away at Switzerland on 8th so get yourself entered.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			International weekend this year LB England away at Switzerland on 8th so get yourself entered. 

Click to expand...

Cheers fella, it will probably be full now though. You know how much big England fans we are up here.......

Where's them envelopes.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 10, 2014)

I'd there if my h/cap didn't keep going up! 

Rubbish year all round


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I'd there if my h/cap didn't keep going up! 

Rubbish year all round 

Click to expand...

As I said, I called them a few years ago, the sec doesn't open all the envelopes until early August.

Time for you yet......


----------



## peterlav (Aug 4, 2014)

Did anyone else enter? My Â£45 cheque has cleared my account today, so assume I'm in, just waiting on confirmation email


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2014)

I really fancy this but unfortunately it is the same weekend as the St Enodoc open competition. If I don't play in that I go to Carnoustie for the Tassie. Busy weekend for top competitions


----------



## peterlav (Aug 29, 2014)

Received the list of tee times today, there are 3 spare slots available if anyone fancies it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 29, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Received the list of tee times today, there are 3 spare slots available if anyone fancies it?
		
Click to expand...

I've already arranged for a pairs match against Childwall now Pete. Good luck though, hope its not too windy down there.


----------



## peterlav (Aug 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've already arranged for a pairs match against Childwall now Pete. Good luck though, hope its not too windy down there.
		
Click to expand...

The way I'm slapping it, I'll be lucky to break 100 if there's even a breath of wind!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 31, 2014)

peterlav said:



			The way I'm slapping it, I'll be lucky to break 100 if there's even a breath of wind!!!
		
Click to expand...

I dunno Pete, you may have the wind with you on the front 9.:whoo:


----------

